# Pinning



## weldingman (Dec 27, 2009)

Running Test Prop and Tren Ace eod and e3d is a lot of ass pain eventually. Were else would you guys pinn? Thigh, Delts *were?* or better yet how would you rotate it?


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2009)

Intramuscular Injection: Encyclopedia of Nursing & Allied Health


A good read on this topic here.


----------



## weldingman (Dec 28, 2009)

I understand they have short esters and they are painful anyway and sometimes cyrstalize after a shot.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 28, 2009)

shoulders,triceps,biceps and ass sometimes


----------



## weldingman (Dec 28, 2009)

quads and glutes for now I guess.


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 28, 2009)

Quds, gluts, delts, hip..


----------



## weldingman (Dec 28, 2009)

glutes are your hips


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 29, 2009)

weldingman said:


> glutes are your hips



That is incorrect. Look up hip shot. I'll wait...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2009)

*INTRAMUSCULAR INJECTIONS (IM) - *
*DELTOIDS*​ 













*The above 3 photos indicate the injection location for the anterior (front) deltoid head.*​ 












*The above 3 photos indicate the injection location for the lateral (side) deltoid head.*​ 
*The below 2 photos indicate the injection location for the posterior (rear) deltoid head. *​ 









*Instructions:*
*The above photos indicate the injection locations for all 3 deltoid muscle heads.*​ 
*Inject directly into the middle of each deltoid muscle head. *​ 
*25gauge to 30gaugehalf inch (13mm) to 1 inch (25mm) long needles are adequate.*


*INTRAMUSCULAR INJECTIONS (IM) - 
GLUTES*​








*Instructions:
The above 2 photos indicate the injection locations for the glutes.

Inject directly into the middle of the upper outer quadrant of the glute. 
Injecting anywhere else in the glute risks hitting the sciatic nerve.

23gauge to 25gauge1.25 inch (32mm) to 1.5 inch (38mm) long needles are adequate.*​


----------



## weldingman (Dec 29, 2009)

Yhank You Heavy.


----------



## weldingman (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## TurdFerguson (Jan 1, 2010)

Ventros....absolutely painless.


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2010)

Injecting into the front deltoid is a very bad idea, the side delt is much safer.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Jan 1, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Injecting into the front deltoid is a very bad idea, the side delt is much safer.


 
Agreed. Lateral delt or the more medial portion of the rear delt are better options. 

Ventros, glutes, and anterior/lateral quadriceps are all good as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Injecting into the front deltoid is a very bad idea, the side delt is much safer.


Yeah, that's true for guys that have tiny front delts like you =)


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 3, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Yeah, that's true for guys that have tiny front delts like you =)



Oh snap!


----------



## scottgetbig (Jan 3, 2010)

I always alternate ass and quads always has wrked for me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

When I was running tren-a & test-p, I was pinning daily, so I had to get creative.  I hit glutes, quads, delts, pecs, even biceps.  That's 10 sites.  I don't recommend the biceps though.  That was some serious pain the next day.


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 4, 2010)

The easiest and most painless areas are the glutes. I just rotate between each cheek


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

What about Between the toes?


----------



## MtR (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been pinning pecs lately and the discomfort is minimal.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 4, 2010)

Doogsy its kind of hard to rotate glutes when your running 2 or 3 short esters in one cycle, cut cycle


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 5, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Doogsy its kind of hard to rotate glutes when your running 2 or 3 short esters in one cycle, cut cycle



Yea thats true. Adding in the quads would make a decent pinning "circuit".

Id definately be wary of the pecs and bi's, and probably even delts if you've never tried them before. If im trying a new injection site i always get someone who is alot more experienced at pinning these areas to do it for me the first few times until i get the hang of it


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

I hear ya man, yea I have always pinned the glutes , because I was always on long esters for bulk and strenth mainly.


----------



## martialartsman (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive been pinning 3 times a week and im on week 7, ive been taking the shots in the gluts different side each time but they have both become hard and a little sore. Never pinned anywhere else so just wondering where you would suggest. Cheers guys. Ian.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Im going to be pinning more than 3 times a week and going to hit glutes, thigh, delts. Not crazy about that bicep and chest chit that was mentioned.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Men pin there traps?


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my... if you guys could hear me laugh sometimes... I make such a scene in public.. At times i laugh so hard that African Americans drop their fried chicken in shock


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah, I'd probably wind up electrocuting you.


----------



## downtown (Jan 5, 2010)

You can pin, front delts, lateral delts, rear delts ( you will need help ), traps, tri's, bi's, 3 spots in the quads, lats, chest, glutes, calves. These are all the places ive done with minor discomfort.  Now days i just have the wife throw the pins at me like a dart board, i can only comfortably hit quads and chest by myself, i dont do bi's any more that shit hurts.

If you google site injections you can get a good " How to Guide' on all of those pinning locations.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 5, 2010)

I no longer hit my chest.  I've stumbled on some articles and read some reports here and there as well as some other boards that said it could be rather dangerous injecting anything so close to your heart, no matter how little.  I can't back this up though...

/V


----------



## MtR (Jan 5, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I no longer hit my chest. I've stumbled on some articles and read some reports here and there as well as some other boards that said it could be rather dangerous injecting anything so close to your heart, no matter how little. I can't back this up though...
> 
> /V


 

Hmmmm.....I really don't see the logic there.  Delts are not that much farther away and I'm guessing my 23g pin isn't going to pierce the breast plate.  Aspirate and I think all should be good.  If there is evidence to the contrary I would love to see it though.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

a lot of you guys like 23 gauge Iv always have used 22, 1.5


----------



## ozjames007 (Jan 5, 2010)

im using 23G atm.. 1.25  only ever done glutes.. i laughed at the fact that people wimp out over the needle. the shit that kicks is about 6-12 hours after. lol then comes the corkage


----------



## alexvega (Jan 8, 2010)

i never  shoot my delts the roids is a oil solution that´s hurt  alot
i did 1'0 weeks cycle and  all the shoots were on glutes most of time 2 or 3  shoot per week 
i prefer that zone.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Iv been hitting the glutes and thigh. Thigh is very easy and fast. Thank you mega shake


----------

